# Licence



## sweethanky (Jun 18, 2008)

when catering to large groups/partys do you need to have a food handler licence?


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 18, 2008)

Only good answer to that question is to contact your local county office.........but generally, I would say yes.


----------

